# Media for Fluval 206



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, so I do have my 206 pretty well stocked with media, seeded of course with biomax from my FX5. But I love the way my FX5 media works. I've been searching and can't find exactly what I'm looking for. I'm guessing that fluval doesn't produce the blue "fine" filter pads for the 206 (http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Fluval_FX5_Replacement_Filter_Pad_3_Pack_p/rhg10248.htm).

So at that rate, because I can't seem to find any and I want atleast one in my 206, cutting them up I think is a solution. As long as it's cut well, I shouldn't have a problem with it breaking up and dispersing any fibers past what ever is loose at that point right? Other small question, I should imagine that the 05 media should fit 06 models. Foam blocks should be the same as well as the fine filter pads and "bio foam".

Sadly, back to the termite filled stand and canopy that I got for a 120g he had 2 heaters. One didn't work (200w) and the other was over worked and melted and was shocking me when submerged. So yay, no heater for the 34g yet (and no fish obviously) but I do have a piece of driftwood in the tank trying to water log it and will post pictures probably tonight or tomorrow of it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

orlando? you can get fish in the spring.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> orlando? you can get fish in the spring.


Heh, which spring? There are 5 springs within about 40 minutes of me. Wekiwa, Rock, Silver, Rainbow, Blue. 

Sadly, I don't have a sein nor do I think any of the springs would like that LOL.


----------

